# Crocksaw Puzzle



## kastoo (Oct 22, 2007)

From this:


----------



## kastoo (Oct 22, 2007)

These


----------



## kastoo (Oct 22, 2007)

2


----------



## kastoo (Oct 22, 2007)

I hot glued screen to hold whatever I patch it with which leads to my questions.

 1) Bondo or plaster of paris?

 2) How do I match paint

 3)  Then what? brush?  use what paint?  Mix what in paint?

 Crazy ideas I have...have Wally world match paint on shard..brush on

 Use food coloring in plaster of paris?

 The pretty dark brown one I want to look good as possible but the other it is just for display and practice.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey Kevin, That Lobe is a crafty guy...[sm=lol.gif]  He is right about the tile grout It can be mixed to different consistancies too. On one in that many pieces I would use enamel spray paint and paint the whole thing and then apply a couple of coats of clear.


----------



## kastoo (Nov 1, 2007)

Well I tried spackle...it didn't dry thick so I had to remove it after a day and a half of waiting.  You'd have to apply a dozen times or more and wait 30 min each time for it to work...waste of time...now I have to reglue the screens and this time I'm using bondo! !@@#$$%^%^!!!!!!!


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Nov 8, 2007)

Just checking....how's your crocks coming along? Any progress?


----------



## kastoo (Nov 8, 2007)

YES!  Thanks for asking...I did this today with a shard I saved....a jug handle and the big two tone jug needed a handle....I need a dreme tool..I got this handle piece out of the shard with a hammer and got lucky.


----------



## kastoo (Nov 8, 2007)

PIC TWO


----------



## kastoo (Nov 8, 2007)

i FOUND CAR BODY FILLER (BONDO) to be useful since I have used it all my life and work it well.  I'll fill these gaps in around the handle and paint it and you may not know I did it (W'ell see, hee hee).  I bought some brown paint at Walmart that seems to be an exact match...don't ask me how I am getting so lucky..probably because the jugs are for my wife and not me haha!


----------



## kastoo (Nov 8, 2007)

Here's some more stuff I did today.  Next will be to put more fill in the dark brown jug and then sand it.


----------



## kastoo (Nov 8, 2007)

brown jug


----------



## kastoo (Nov 8, 2007)

The white stuff on the big jug is caulk...I used to fill the unseen voids so less bondo will be used.


----------



## kastoo (Nov 8, 2007)

here's a little finessing on that handle....


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks like the brown one is coming along. Please post pics of the finished jug. I have a friend who has a kiln and makes pieces to fit her broken crocks.  She gets nice results but it's time consuming. I guess any way you look at it these are time takers to repair.  Good luck!


----------



## kastoo (Nov 9, 2007)

WOW!  Replacing pieces by kiln...sounds like a better way to go if you have the connection.

 Yea I was thinking to myself  this is awful time consuming but I guess it will be worth it in the end to my wife.  You can't rush it, no way..it'll get sloppy.  So I take a deep breath and work at a pace and when I feel interested. The big jug will be the worst since a lot of it is missing on a curve.  I will have to try to recreate a natural curve.  I think if I can pull off a decent looking jug from that I'll be proud.  Really this all is about seeing if I can do it.


----------



## kastoo (Nov 13, 2007)

Almost ready for paint..except this...


----------



## kastoo (Nov 13, 2007)

done here


----------



## kastoo (Nov 13, 2007)

done here too


----------



## kastoo (Nov 13, 2007)

This is my 1st so I don't believe I'll mess any more with this..think it's fine for this jug


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Nov 13, 2007)

Looking good! How did you get the excess bondo off? Also did you use a seperate glue to put the pieces together?


----------



## kastoo (Nov 13, 2007)

I used duco cement (the kind in the green tube for gluing all kinds of surfaces) to assemble. I filled in all the cracks after shoving bondo in with my fingers.  I knocked the bondo off with a wheel that is supposed to be used knocking rust off.  I used a softer wheel that is brown and made like a tough green kitchen scrubbee to sand.  I also used a 3m contour sander sponge and a 3m fine sander sponge.  I probably spent 40 bucks on materials building this but so what.  I learned it can be done.


----------



## irish digger (Nov 13, 2007)

great job kastoo  and well done


----------



## kastoo (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks all!  This sure is a test in patience.  If I had one thing to say to another trying this for the first time I'd say don't expect it to go fast.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 13, 2007)

hi kevin, it's looking pretty good.  i got a couple of pieces of mine glued together, but i have to find more pieces. just have to keep digging[].  good luck digging ,   rhona


----------



## kastoo (Nov 14, 2007)

Yea Rhona?  How about a pic of what you got glued together?  EXCELLENT idea, waiting to find all the shards!  If my sorry butt had kept evry shard I found from the beginning I'd probably have a lot more of that big one...dern it I tossed quite a few until I found that 1st whole one, then I started saving.  If you and your hubby travel down this way stop by Lagrange and w'ell dig my dump...shoot even if I'm busy I'll let ya go dig it.


----------



## kastoo (Nov 14, 2007)

Well a little more patience and a willingness to spend more on filler would probably have made this come out better but here it is painted...you can see lines and stuff.  I won't paint the bottom.


----------



## kastoo (Nov 14, 2007)

It'll display ok up high


----------



## kastoo (Nov 14, 2007)

Problem with the next project (The big jug) is that it's not evenly surfaced where it's glued. But hey it's a learning thing and the wife wants me to do it for her jug collection.


----------



## appliedlips (Nov 14, 2007)

Kevin,

       I can't believe your patience held out.That is alot of repairing but you did it.Good job,I wouldn't have lasted 10 minutes before hitting it with a hammer.Maybe you should take up making pottery?Doug


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 14, 2007)

hi kevin,   thanks for the invite.  1yr 8 days to retirement. that would be really neat to go to diff. places and meet fellow diggers.  your crocks look good.  here are a couple of pics. of a few pieces i have clued.  i'm working with elmer's glue till i find out what i have.  the 1st pic i have 3 pieces together and 1 more piece to go on then i have to find more pieces. 2nd pic i have 2 pices together on ea. one.  3rd pic. are more olds and ends, i realized after the pics. that the piece on the right in 3rd pic.goes with the top of the jug in 2nd pic.  thanks for looking rhona


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 14, 2007)

2nd pic.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 14, 2007)

3rd pic.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 18, 2007)

hi kevin,  i wanted to thank you for showing me a crock can be saved with out all the pieces.  about 3 yrs ago i dug most of the pieces to a 5 gal. jug. i put most of it together, but couldn't find all the pieces.  it sat on my porch for over a year, then i fainally threw it away.  now i'm sorry. i won't do that again.   rhona


----------



## citydigger (Nov 18, 2007)

[:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(]


----------



## kastoo (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks Miss Rhona!  Hey that jug is about there.  They tell me you can fashion handles using bondo.  I good digger friend of mine in Canada said this stuff is good....


----------



## kastoo (Nov 18, 2007)

Citydigger?  Words?


----------



## kastoo (Nov 20, 2007)

Here's the big jug..still a lot of work to do..trying plaster of paris on this one....


----------



## kastoo (Nov 20, 2007)

plaster of paris seems to mold nice on a curve with a paddle..remaining to be seen is how easy it will sand or if it will fall out....


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 20, 2007)

Theyre lookin great!! good job!


----------



## kastoo (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## kastoo (Mar 24, 2009)

all right the last one is finished, not quite what I wanted but I learned what to do next as far as the next time I try such.


----------



## kastoo (Mar 24, 2009)

nuther


----------



## kastoo (Mar 24, 2009)

last


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Mar 25, 2009)

That came along nicely.  Will you be paining this one also? Make sure to post pics at the end!


----------



## kastoo (Mar 25, 2009)

That is painted!  I took the pic after I painted it!


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Mar 25, 2009)

[]  DOH! Sorry. One of those days today!


----------

